# C2Motorsports 2.5 QuickFlow SRI are now IN STOCK



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

*MSRP: $999*
- OEM fittment
- Uses oem gaskets
- Uses oem fuel rail
- All CAI will work on this because its the only SRI so far to keep the TB in the stock location!
- Use this SRI and C2 sri software and 205whp is possible!
- Along with the C2Motorsports QuickFlow SRI, we will have SRI-Specific software available, MSRP: $399.
**When purchased as a Combo, we will discount $100
****Ran 205 whp on C2 test car equipped with:
-Short Runner Intake (SRI)
-C2 SRI Software
-Cold Air Intake (CAI)
-Exhaust Headers
-Performance Exhaust System

****CLICK PICTURES TO VIEW ON WEBSITE****


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

There will be a few available to purchase at H2Oi too. 

Anyone who pre-ordered them, we will be sending them to you first thing when we return from H2Oi. :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

C2Motorsports said:


> C2Motorsports/NGPRacing with have 2.5 QuickFlow SRI's for sale at H2O


thats good news, however, where can we find a dyno to see how effective this piece is?
and please, dont say:+200 whp capable.

i just would like to see a dyno where you could appreciate the the power curve change


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Finally!!! Except I has not cash. But do want in future!

Looks great.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9700 using Tapatalk


----------



## NSGJetta (Dec 9, 2010)

have you guys dyno'd a car with only the intake manifold and tune? interested to see what numbers it can lay down alone. thanks!


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

Love to see a dyno WITH YOUR (C-2) intake manifold.:thumbup:
Till then I'll wait.:thumbdown:


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

HIBB 304 said:


> Love to see a dyno WITH YOUR (C-2) intake manifold.:thumbup:
> Till then I'll wait.:thumbdown:







"2.5 Rabbit Road Race car with C2 NA SRI software, short runner intake, headers, and full exhaust. Car was previously tuned by C2Motorsports, and now with the addition of the short runner, we retuned the car. Results: ~204whp naturally aspirated power"


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes, while the 204whp was with C2 software, it was with UM hardware... This particualr piece (C2 intake mani) hasn't been publicly dyno'ed


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Sweet, can't wait to get one of these!

Any word on the N/A exhaust?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

We are putting it on the dyno next week. :thumbup:


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> We are putting it on the dyno next week. :thumbup:


Awesome:thumbup:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Is it strange that I could honestly care less if this didn't produce a huge number?? I mean it will of course make power, but I want it based on the design! Knowing I can rev to 7 grand is also nice! But if it simply improved daily drivability by getting some air into our anaerobic motor and letting the rpms climb easier without the falling flat on its face power band! Say it gained only 10hp and 12tq, the benefits would still out weigh the emptying of my wallet!

Next question is:
What gains are to be expected with the sri plus the stage 2 turbo? I'm thinking it'll be massive!


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> Next question is:
> What gains are to be expected with the sri plus the stage 2 turbo? I'm thinking it'll be massive!


C2 said that the stg 2 SRI equipped car is getting dyno'd next week after H2Oi:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

pennsydubbin said:


> C2 said that the stg 2 SRI equipped car is getting dyno'd next week after H2Oi:wave:


This is true.


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

what type of spray can paint do you thank would work best on this cause i want my flat black .im going to order one with tax money ...


----------



## Joseph Jones (Sep 24, 2011)

Might this be ideal for first and only (significant) engine mod? 

I'm considering purchase of an 09 2.5L A/T wagon. I'd prefer the 2.0T/DSG except for $5k higher used value.

TIA!

JJ


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

Joseph, stay away from automatics unless they are DSG, which the rabbit is not.



What is stage 2? The turbo 2.5 w/SRI u been working on since april?


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

kungfoojesus said:


> What is stage 2? The turbo 2.5 w/SRI u been working on since april?


yes I have the C2 stage 2 turbo kit on my car, but I don't have the SRI yet. C2 said on their facebook page that they are dyno'ing their shop car that has the stage 2 turbo kit with their new SRI installed so we can all see how it does with forced induction :thumbup:


----------



## Joseph Jones (Sep 24, 2011)

Sorry for brief OT...



kungfoojesus said:


> Joseph, stay away from automatics unless they are DSG, which the rabbit is not...


kungfoo,
I need a Jetta Wagon, and again, my first choice was 09+ 2.5 with regular A/T (no 2.5 DSG). Prior to a L knee injury I always preferred manual (maybe I should move to a country where they drive on the L!) 

Is your above advice against the regular A/T because of reliability?

Did VW make 09+ 2.0T/DSG Jetta Wagons? How is long term DSG reliability? 

Please return to regular programming concerning this lovely intake manifold...

JJ


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

lots of talk before H20 about showing up with money and buying the IN STOCK SRI...what happened to all those people? :sly:


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> lots of talk before H20 about showing up with money and buying the IN STOCK SRI...what happened to all those people? :sly:


I'm letting them ship mine this week. :thumbup:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

DriveVW4Life said:


> I'm letting them ship mine this week. :thumbup:


:beer:
i held it, inspected it, and compaired it to others i've installed or seen. by far the best fitment, build etc. you won't be sorry!


----------



## Rabbit_2.5 (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm hopefully ordering mine today :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i'l keep on waiting for the numbers and dynos.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

and still not buy it.


had 2 in stock at the booth, bolt in ready. could have saved on shipping and 20% show speical and software upgrades for discount! oh well. another reason the industry doesn't jump on things so fast, talk talk talk and minimal buying. 

*thanks to those that stopped by, said hi and purchased things, had good questions. let us or C2 know if we can help you all out.*


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> and still not buy it.


lol. i wont commit 1k to a product to which i dont know the numbers. once all the info and all manis are on the table, i'll buy mine.

i couldnt go to h2o this year, its +14 hrs away... maybe the next one.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> and still not buy it.
> 
> 
> had 2 in stock at the booth, bolt in ready. could have saved on shipping and 20% show speical and software upgrades for discount! oh well. another reason the industry doesn't jump on things so fast, talk talk talk and minimal buying.
> ...


no one bought a short runner the whole weekend:what:
when i saw C2's status about flashing 2.5's i thought they might have been doing some SRI software:facepalm:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

nope, i heard they sold one this morning. another guy wanted one but doing it all on sunday wasn't going to work for him. so 2 weeks i think he said..


----------



## Rabbit_2.5 (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah that was me that bought the one this morning. Talked to Mike at Further Performance and we hope to have something set up by the end of the week. I'll provide pics and review following shortly after :thumbup:


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> and still not buy it.
> 
> 
> had 2 in stock at the booth, bolt in ready. could have saved on shipping and 20% show speical and software upgrades for discount! oh well. another reason the industry doesn't jump on things so fast, talk talk talk and minimal buying.
> ...


I purposely did not buy one at the show because I put a deposit down and I didn't mind waiting until this week to have it ship. 
Plus, I swear people on here were saying they were waiting to specifically buy at the show. 
I was trying to be a nice guy.. I know better then that- PoorTex..


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

im just waiting for 09+ software to come my way. CAnt wait to get this


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> :beer:
> i held it, inspected it, and compaired it to others i've installed or seen. by far the best fitment, build etc. you won't be sorry!


Not trying to knock thier mani at all, but I think the HEPs welds are much cleaner looking then the C2 mani but thats just me. Id still rather have this just for the sake that it bolts right up and I wouldnt of had to have you guys make me a custom CAI, but Im still happy with mine. You also profited from that so its win win hahaha :beer:.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

DriveVW4Life said:


> - PoorTex..


:wave::heart:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

you need this.....
haha i should never get pictures taken!


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Hahahaha now THATS marketing at its best!:thumbup:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

or worse....a hot girl may be a better idea haha


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

yes, i need that!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

the sri? me? or the hot girl?


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

haha, the SRI of course. I will however need you to flash my car:laugh: and the girl...i got that part covered


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## MKVrabbit07 (Apr 7, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> lol. i wont commit 1k to a product to which i dont know the numbers. once all the info and all manis are on the table, i'll buy mine.


This.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

pennsydubbin said:


> haha, the SRI of course. I will however need you to flash my car:laugh: and the girl...i got that part covered


Don't lie!! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

thygreyt said:


> lol. i wont commit 1k to a product to which i dont know the numbers. once all the info and all manis are on the table, i'll buy mine.
> 
> i couldnt go to h2o this year, its +14 hrs away... maybe the next one.


I have to agree. I have bought quite a few parts for past project cars that were in the $1k and up price point but at that cost I have to see how it performes before I drop that on one item.

With that said. In for the dyno.:thumbup:


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

spdfrek said:


> I have to agree. I have bought quite a few parts for past project cars that were in the $1k and up price point but at that cost I have to see how it performes before I drop that on one item.
> 
> With that said. In for the dyno.:thumbup:




waiting aswell


----------



## elitist (Apr 18, 2006)

Ok, so everyone waited till waterfest to buy, wasn't ready and you all cried "I had money!!!" Then everyone waited till H20. It was there and no one bought it. So my guess is after the dyno and good numbers are shown, you still won't buy. No wonder companies work so hard for us all :banghead: kids Talk big, no follow through. 
-B


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

I bought the SRI without dyno "proof". (money sent just now)
C2 is openly advertising the SRI to make 205whp with a specific set of modifications.
I don't imagine C2 would claim those gains if it wasn't fully capable of doing so. 
Yeah, yeah everyone is going to cry foul saying it was HEPs manifold that made those numbers. If it was, so what? Does one exhaust make more power then another? Is BSH's intake superior to a Carbonio. Fact is, they're all engineered to produce similar gains. I highly doubt Chris and those guys would stick their necks out there a risk tarnishing their reputation within the community. 
It's not like this is an eBay product from Sri Lanka that promises unheard of gains without any industry cred. 
I guess I'll be one of the first to find out for sure. Stay tuned for an install thread with pictures and videos of the car in motion.
Props to C2 and the guys for working their tails off and bringing mods to the 2.5l enthusiast!


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

Anytime you make a "performance" part it should be tested for power gain/loss. End of story. Dyno pulls are not that much, and when people can actually look at a chart and see they are getting there 1k worth it makes all the difference. eace:

that being said...I bet it's worth every penny and once you get the mani on your car you will never regret it. I can't wait to drop the coin on it, im thinking tax return well spent :thumbup:


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Maybe because I've been through this before..
I had one of the very first SRIs in the community on my ABA back in '03 and the guy who made it claimed it made x amount of power, but didn't have the sheets hosted on the web. 
The usual happened. Everyone got on their soapbox and swore it couldn't make that power and it was a gimmick without proof.
Well, one of the other guys that bought the same SRI put his car on a dyno and made power exactly as claimed. 
Over the next year or two a couple of other companies started making SRIs and claiming the same gains, but with a slightly different design. Once cars started hitting the dyno, the numbers were almost identical, regardless of the manufacturer. 
I'm 1 for 1 career with SRIs and I feel the odd are good C2 will live up to their claims. :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

DriveVW4Life said:


> Fact is, they're all engineered to produce similar gains. I highly doubt Chris and those guys would stick their necks out there a risk tarnishing their reputation within the community.
> It's not like this is an eBay product from Sri Lanka that promises unheard of gains without any industry cred.


i just wanted to point out that on intake manifolds the shape, volume, runners length and a couple of other factors determine weather or not a mani will be good.

so much that HEP (howie) told me last year at H2O that while they were designing and prototyping their mani, there was a design that actually lost HP and TQ all around. then they re did it, and the new mani was just as good as stock...
and after a while they finally made their good mani.

so, all i ask is to see is a comparative dyno that will show how is the power curve affected by the mod.


----------



## VeeeDubn (Apr 1, 2005)

I'd buy one just from the pic of Josh holding one.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

haha:wave:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

i am just wanting from Jason to come out with a tune for the +09 engines. I want a combo. It is not "I don't have the moula", it's a matter of having both the software and the SRI. 
I know for fact that the SRI will make substantial gain with the software.


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

I am dying to see some 1/4 mile times or 0-60 times with one of these on a mostly stock car. The Intake mani looks awesome C2. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

BUMP! New high quality pictures posted on 1st page and on the website. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Got mine today. :thumbup:








(sorry for the subpar picture quality)


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

Man this thing looks good!!! :thumbup: Hope they don't run out before tax return time!! 



[email protected] said:


> We are putting it on the dyno next week. :thumbup:


 ???


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

patience my friend.....


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

For my own knowledge and for the community interested in this SRI/software combination, can the C2 software be flashed over existing software from competitor such as APR without encountering any problems?
I would imagine the answer is yes, but wanted to seek an official answer from the guys who know best. 
Thanks!


----------



## xxKurt85xx (Jun 8, 2010)

:what: still no dyno?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

you need to chill haha base line STOCK dyno was done earlier this week. look on thier facebook page and you can see that the SRI and cai was install THIS MORNING and dyno happening asap now....


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> you need to chill haha base line STOCK dyno was done earlier this week. look on thier facebook page and you can see that the SRI and cai was install THIS MORNING and dyno happening asap now....


 Beat me to it. haha. :thumbup:


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

As soon as possible is not soon enough! lol 

Thanks for the update guys, looking forward to seeing the numbers.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

DerekH said:


> As soon as possible is not soon enough! lol
> 
> Thanks for the update guys, looking forward to seeing the numbers.


 Thank you for being patient along with everyone else!


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

still waiting on a tune for the +09. I want to get them both... Still waiting anxiously. No hurry.


----------



## nightshift1963 (Jun 20, 2011)

eatrach said:


> still waiting on a tune for the +09.


 yea hurry


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

Patience, Volkswagens are an art and art takes time.


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Rabbidrabbitt said:


> Patience, Volkswagens are an art and art takes time.


 :thumbup: Rome wasn't built in one day


----------



## Rabbit_2.5 (Mar 6, 2009)

Got mine in last night :thumbup: 

 

But the car refused to run so it had to come back off :thumbdown: If you look at the breather hose coming off the valve cover, it is actually just tucked under the runner rather than being connected like it is with the stock manifold. I'm guessing that's the culprit since the 2.5's crankcase needs to be under vacuum in order to run. Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Rabbit_2.5 said:


> Got mine in last night :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> But the car refused to run so it had to come back off :thumbdown: If you look at the breather hose coming off the valve cover, it is actually just tucked under the runner rather than being connected like it is with the stock manifold. I'm guessing that's the culprit since the 2.5's crankcase needs to be under vacuum in order to run. Anyone got any ideas?


 huh.... that's interesting. but it looks good on. Pity it didn't run


----------



## Rabbit_2.5 (Mar 6, 2009)

In case anyone didn't see my post in the other thread, I did get mine running. It turns out there are some inconsistencies with some casting marks on the 2.5 heads. Some have them and some don't. Mine does have them so I ended up having to grind quite a bit off the flange in order for the SRI to mate to the head properly. It was a minor setback but it all worked out in the end and I'm happy with the results. I love how hard it pulls all the way up to the 7250 redline :thumbup:


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

I need this, and some 09 software, please hurry before my money is gone lol


----------



## WhatNoGarnish (Jul 6, 2007)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> you need to chill haha base line STOCK dyno was done earlier this week. look on thier facebook page and you can see that the SRI and cai was install THIS MORNING and dyno happening asap now....


All these pictures are P-Shoped. I'll believe it with a dyno.


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

No photo shop, my car in pic:laugh:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

WhatNoGarnish said:


> All these pictures are P-Shoped. I'll believe it with a dyno.


lol they're aren't photoshopped...


----------



## band-it (Sep 7, 2011)

Was the c2 sri car a 2.5l regular with 150hp or the 2.5l s with 170hp that produced 177hp?:what:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

2007=150hp motor 
2008+=170hp motor
and those "factory" numbers are NOT at the wheels, just so you know.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

band-it said:


> Was the c2 sri car a 2.5l regular with 150hp or the 2.5l s with 170hp that produced 177hp?:what:


where did you get the 177 hp from? C2 didn't releases the numbers yet to my knowledge:sly:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

correct. they did not yet.


----------



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)

band-it said:


> Was the c2 sri car a 2.5l regular with 150hp or the 2.5l s with 170hp that produced 177hp?:what:


Those ratings become irrelevant once you start doing bolt ons and tuning. All 2.5s are internally the same from what I understand


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

not true


----------



## band-it (Sep 7, 2011)

someone did say that the sri manifold without tuning would give 177 but they didn't say from which motor?


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

I think he meant to say 170HP & 177TQ.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> not true


Please enlighten, I've all always wondered what the differences are.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> correct. they did not yet.


any ETA?


----------



## prenne5050 (Jun 22, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> any ETA?


this:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

they have done a few differnt dyno's already and will have charts and numbers for a variety of setups. they are doing more dyno's very soon. C2 wants to have a complete, honest, layout of what you will get with what parts and release it together so all the facts are TRUE and easy to grasp.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> they have done a few differnt dyno's already and will have charts and numbers for a variety of setups. they are doing more dyno's very soon. C2 wants to have a complete, honest, layout of what you will get with what parts and release it together so all the facts are TRUE and easy to grasp.


Only way to do it. :thumbup:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> they have done a few differnt dyno's already and will have charts and numbers for a variety of setups. they are doing more dyno's very soon. C2 wants to have a complete, honest, layout of what you will get with what parts and release it together so all the facts are TRUE and easy to grasp.


opcorn:
In the mean time, things are going well for me at the psych hospital. I just think that I am crazy myself to spend too much time on VORTEX. :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Anyone who had purchased one, should take some videos to hold over until the dyno numbers are final. :thumbup:


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

X2


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

Rabbit_2.5 said:


> In case anyone didn't see my post in the other thread, I did get mine running. It turns out there are some inconsistencies with some casting marks on the 2.5 heads. Some have them and some don't. Mine does have them so I ended up having to grind quite a bit off the flange in order for the SRI to mate to the head properly. It was a minor setback but it all worked out in the end and I'm happy with the results. I love how hard it pulls all the way up to the 7250 redline :thumbup:


If the marks do not need to be on cylinder head then why not grind the head instead? Do you have pics?


----------



## rod_bender (Apr 14, 2007)

We see pictures, and dyno videos, but no results? 

A dyno chart has to be easier to post than a dyno video.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Pretty sure the HEP manifold had the same problem with not fitting exactly flush with the head. The shop that installed mine grinded down the head instead of the manifold itself so either or will work.


----------



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)

tay272 said:


> Pretty sure the HEP manifold had the same problem with not fitting exactly flush with the head. The shop that installed mine grinded down the head instead of the manifold itself so either or will work.


I did no grinding, same reason I used a BFI trans mount instead of the BSH. I want to see what everyones talking about "modifying" to fit. I did the install myself. Just like the EJ header it's a tight squeeze but once it's where it's supposed to be it sits flush.


----------



## Rabbit_2.5 (Mar 6, 2009)

tchilds said:


> If the marks do not need to be on cylinder head then why not grind the head instead? Do you have pics?


I would much rather grind an easily replaceable intake manifold than possibly f*ck up my head.
As far as vids and pics I'll try to get some up by tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

i'd rather grind a cylinder head than a flange to avoid any issues w/it warping. provided i'm not grinding too close to any oil/coolant passages.


----------



## Rabbit_2.5 (Mar 6, 2009)

tchilds said:


> i'd rather grind a cylinder head than a flange to avoid any issues w/it warping. *provided i'm not grinding too close to any oil/coolant passages*.


That's exactly what I was worried about. I still ground a little bit off the head but most material was taken off the SRI flange (only 1/10th or so). It's about an inch thick I'm not worried about it warping


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10150337166666668:D


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

Rabbidrabbitt said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10150337166666668:D


that sounds great!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Rabbidrabbitt said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10150337166666668:D


nice! added you on FB


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

kinda looks like the car's just being held down with strings:laugh:


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Who was driving, looks like they almost filled their pants going through the those S turns. Kinda took it easy though there after that. Otherwise nice smooth driving, it looked super flat. Id like to see more of it from the outside too.

What tires are you using?

Great work, needs moar dyno sheet


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

DerekH said:


> Who was driving, looks like they almost filled their pants going through the those S turns. Kinda took it easy though there after that. Otherwise nice smooth driving, it looked super flat. Id like to see more of it from the outside too.
> 
> What tires are you using?
> 
> Great work, needs moar dyno sheet


lol, i think this post was meant to the AWD wabbit


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

is that with SRI and software only?


Peter


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

you think we can see a pic of where you had to grind? 

That sucks you had to ditch the heat shield... I have a p-flow also and w/o the heat shield, the $180 dollar p-flow is about as useful as buying a $40 filter and mating it to the throttle body  .O well, it will still be worth it


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

gugu1981 said:


> is that with SRI and software only?
> 
> 
> Peter


I think he has an intake too.. Is this correct Victor?


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I think he has an intake too.. Is this correct Victor?


Yes I also have a p-flow and my heat shield is still intact. opcorn:


----------



## rod_bender (Apr 14, 2007)

rod_bender said:


> We see pictures, and dyno videos, but no results?
> 
> A dyno chart has to be easier to post than a dyno video.



Another dyno run on Facebook. Can we see the chart?


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

rod_bender said:


> Another dyno run on Facebook. Can we see the chart?


this :beer:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

um... we were told that right after H2O we'd have some numbers... :S


----------



## WhatNoGarnish (Jul 6, 2007)

this thread is such a 8==D tease


----------



## Rabbit_2.5 (Mar 6, 2009)

2pt5_20v_pwr said:


> you think we can see a pic of where you had to grind?
> 
> That sucks you had to ditch the heat shield... I have a p-flow also and w/o the heat shield, the $180 dollar p-flow is about as useful as buying a $40 filter and mating it to the throttle body  .O well, it will still be worth it


Sorry for the crappy cell phone pic, but the casting marks are circled in red. I ground only a little off the head (mainly to smooth things out to allow for a better seal between mani and head) most material was taken off the SRI flange.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

I think my SRI had reliefs on the flange at each of those locations to make room for them lumps. I installed it half a year ago, can't remember, but from the pics it looks like it too.

Grinding motor mounts, grinding cylinder heads, grinding manifolds... lol its a 2.5 thing, get used to it.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

We're loving our C2 QuickFlow SRI! :thumbup::thumbup:
Made a Clean Catch for it and everything. 

Check it out!


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

It's almost time to pick one of these up... I'm stoked.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

TeamZleep said:


> It's almost time to pick one of these up... I'm stoked.


same here:wave::thumbup::heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> We're loving our C2 QuickFlow SRI! :thumbup::thumbup:
> Made a Clean Catch for it and everything.
> 
> 
> Check it out!


Sweeeeeeeet! 



TeamZleep said:


> It's almost time to pick one of these up... I'm stoked.





pennsydubbin said:


> same here:wave::thumbup::heart:


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## xxKurt85xx (Jun 8, 2010)

rod_bender said:


> Another dyno run on Facebook. Can we see the chart?


ic: or it didnt happen!!!


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

xxKurt85xx said:


> ic: or it didnt happen!!!


x2


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Taken from C2's facebook page:

"Prelim dyno with SRI, software and short ram showed 30whp gains. Now to add headers and exhaust and MORE power.

Stay TUNED ! ! "

just be patient ppl  The rain is holding them up right now from getting back on the dyno.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

pennsydubbin said:


> just be patient ppl  The rain is holding them up right now from getting back on the dyno.


Thanks Jimmy. 

Rain is dumb :thumbdown:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

C2's Facebook Page said:


> "Prelim dyno with SRI, software and short ram showed 30whp gains. Now to add headers and exhaust and MORE power.
> 
> Stay TUNED ! ! "


Do like. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

:laugh::thumbup: Time to unleash the beast lol


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

(170bhp*.15(drive train loss correction))+30whp=*174.5whp* w/SRI, intake, SRI software

do you think headers, high flow cat, and exhaust will add 30.3whp more to get the number to the acclaimed 204.8whp?? 

This is being done on a 170hp engine, if I am correct... can we expect the gains for the 150hp engine to be roughly the same or would they be greater?? What I am asking is-- can we still see 200whp with the 05-06 2.5L with the same mods that made 204.8whp on the 170hp engine (SRI, intake, SRI software, headers, exhaust)?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

the one we did was a 2007= 150whp setup.....

alos. 150 and 170hp setups were mostly software things, not really motor bits that were differnt.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

anndddddd no +09 tune yet


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

eatrach said:


> anndddddd no +09 tune* yet*


do you read C2's facebook page?


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> the one we did was a 2007= 150whp setup.....
> 
> alos. 150 and 170hp setups were mostly software things, not really motor bits that were differnt.


thats just what I wanted to hear  Looks like I'll be ordering an SRI as soon as BFI releases their catch can


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> do you read C2's facebook page?


I don't have facebook....can you elaborate


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

timmiller05 said:


> I don't have facebook....can you elaborate


We were offering a free tune for an 09+ 2.5L for someone who was willing to bring their car up for testing. It isn't up anymore on the Facebook, so I am assuming Chris found someone.


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

I might need to pull the trigger on this for my wife's 07.:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

BFI has come out with a 2.5L catch can that will go great with this SRI! :thumbup:




Road Boss said:


> I might need to pull the trigger on this for my wife's 07.:thumbup:


You should!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

no numbers still?


----------



## define your self (May 23, 2009)

besides tay's dyno is there any other dynos for any sri's floating around?


----------



## Doc TwoPointFive (Oct 6, 2007)

Not to be "that" guy but I don't see why posting the current numbers and setup isn't enough with future mods and numbers to come. Most people, myself included, don't want a full exhaust and would be interested in seeing how much power just the manifold, cai, and maybe a test-pipe would net them. Actually that is my exact setup right now and do not plan to add headers or a catback. Current dyno's with the HEP manifold have been in the 190whp range, not sure why mine fell short but it wan't all the far off, hoping some new coils and plugs will help remedy the problem. Also waiting to see someone running an SRI with blower and not to see what difference it makes there.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

we just have to wait. 

"soon".. :banghead:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

SRI and flash gains have been posted on a 100% stock car. unlike others.

i can't 100% remember but i believe it was 31whp? gain over a complete stock car. no tricks, no dyno playing with, just bolt on the SRI ONLY and go.

C2 wants to put a package together of stock


----------



## define your self (May 23, 2009)

than excuse the noob ? but an exhaust will only up these numbers?


----------



## sleeper247 (Oct 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> BFI has come out with a 2.5L catch can that will go great with this SRI! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is the purpose of a catch can? is it necessary when you have the SRI?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

define your self said:


> than excuse the noob ? but an exhaust will only up these numbers?


yes.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

sleeper247 said:


> What is the purpose of a catch can? is it necessary when you have the SRI?


Check it! http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Industries-Clean-Catch-Oil-Separator-for-2.5l

I used some rubber hose from Nappa and plugged it into a monster energy drink can full of steel wool, then sealed with that new three minute epoxy stuff (AWESOME). or you can spend some $$ on something that doesn't look like you broke your car.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

TeamZleep said:


> It's almost time to pick one of these up... I'm stoked.


I have to change that... 


It's now going to be a while before I pick up an SRI period, but now it's for a 3.2VR. 


I've been around the 2.5 for a good time now, so I'm still interested in how the numbers work out on a bone stock car (won't the stock air box even work with this setup? lol). It'd be cool to see someone powder coat one of these black, run the stock air box with a drop-in, and whoop up on some cars.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

And as far as the catch can thing.... Cant you tap a plug into the manifold (or have one welded) that would let the stock PCV hose plug back in?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TeamZleep said:


> I have to change that...
> 
> 
> It's now going to be a while before I pick up an SRI period, but now it's for a 3.2VR.


i was surprised to see you still around! :laugh:


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

TeamZleep said:


> And as far as the catch can thing.... Cant you tap a plug into the manifold (or have one welded) that would let the stock PCV hose plug back in?


absolutely! and that way you can still have vaccuum and wont burn out your rings over time...

or you can re-route and tap into the exhaust to keep vaccuum and lessen carbon buildup on the intake valves, like thegreyt did :thumbup:


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

2pt5_20v_pwr said:


> or you can re-route and tap into the exhaust to keep vaccuum and lessen carbon buildup on the intake valves, like thegreyt did :thumbup:


Before or after the cat?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

after. but don't do that.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

thygreyt said:


> i was surprised to see you still around! :laugh:


FaSho! I still love the 2.5 to death and I'll support it. The 3.2 already has an abundant aftermarket, I'm not so much worried about it.



2pt5_20v_pwr said:


> absolutely! and that way you can still have vaccuum and wont burn out your rings over time...
> 
> or you can re-route and tap into the exhaust to keep vaccuum and lessen carbon buildup on the intake valves, like thegreyt did :thumbup:


That's what I'm talkin' about.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> after. but don't do that.


Not that I don't trust you but why not?


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

vwluger22 said:


> Not that I don't trust you but why not?


It will foul out the 02 sensors worse as well as damage the cat if it gets oil on it. If you overfill your motor it can cause the same problem that damages the catalytic converter.

I will be plumbing my venturi valve off the catch can POST o2 sensor, post cat.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

While it is a VERY good thing, it has pros and cons..

For one, its considered to be a perfect system.
Vacuum on the piston rings, and motor in general its considered to be the best and cheapest HP gains.
The costs are minimal, when compared to a catchcan
Very good reported results
Easy and cheap to install

Cons:
Hard to remove
Easy to make a faulty install
By all means: NOT legal or emission compliant...
You are pretty much clogging the exhaust with unburned fuel, and oil...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

tchilds said:


> It will foul out the 02 sensors worse as well as damage the cat if it gets oil on it. If you overfill your motor it can cause the same problem that damages the catalytic converter.
> 
> I will be plumbing my POST o2 sensor, post cat.


Not really, cause you should be installing the "dump" on the back, after the cat and o2 sensorts...


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

The line on my HEP SRI collapses under vacuum. It doesn't take much to make the VC happy as it doesn't give much off at all on this motor.


----------



## 561golf (Aug 30, 2011)

come on with the mk6 tune C2! my 2.5 needs some poooow in the power


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

http://nutterracingengines.com/racing_oil_pumps/crankcase_vacuum_facts.html

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...nd-routing-to-exhaust-description-(DIY)-(long)

on the 2.5 the pcv port to route to the exhaust would be the one coming out of the valve cover.


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

Numbers then? Dyno Sheet? Anything?


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

I know eventually there will be a tune for 09+... however I am getting sick of waiting....

What do you guys think about getting the intake mani and just running the stage 2 unitronic while i wait? It seems it would be better than nothing but I could be wrong 

I don't want to spend a grand on the thing and not get anything more from it than I already have...


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

You get a sweet noise bro.

In all seriousness though, who knows if the stage 2 tune works or not. Nobody has tried it so if you do plz post up a dyno :thumbup:

Wondering when thygreyt is going to buy an SRI, since he has the stage 2 tune already. Would be nice to see the results. I would go with unitronic if they would dyno a car w/an SRI and their tune. They don't seem to want our business though. UM has me penciled in for early december for the 09+ SRI tune. Will see what happens then I guess.

I ASSUME that the midrange dip in the power band, and the spikey power curve, of the SRI on a stock car would still exist with an SRI on the unictronic tune. These guys keep talking about an SRI specific tune to unlock the power. That's the only reason I assume this. thygreyt needs to get this SRI and post up a dyno. If a few of us got together we could even paypal him the cash for some dyno pulls.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol, i have the money saved for A mani.

i havent bought one simply because there are supposed to be a couple more incomming.

i'd hate myself if is spend 1k for C2's mani, and then INA comes with an equal mani for 900...

on top of it, last time i spoke with EUROJET (yes, when joel was there) we had agreed on doing one...

so, right now, i am just waiting to see what happens. i have 1200 saved for "manifold funds"

and when i do get the mani, i'll try and do before and after dynos.

i just have to sit down and wait


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

Well I would tell ya what to buy but you already know what I have :laugh:

Let us know if you do end up getting an SRI before the 09+ tunes come out so we can see about getting you on the dyno, sponsored by the 2.5 forum members. If anyone else in florida is getting an SRI, think about this before you bolt it up! We need dyno graphs of our options because nobody is supplying them!

I'm contacting EP Werks and Allroad Motorsport about a flash load for my 2.5. I don't know if they're a distributor for unitronic but if they are this may be happening sooner than later. I'm not driving up to chicago 3 hours and back, TWICE, just to get a temporary flash load and a couple dynos though... too much gas $$$. I wish Indy had local VW tuners that were authorized to deal more than APR and GIAC last I checked.


----------



## define your self (May 23, 2009)

bumping this back up to the first page and hoping for some dynos....


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Still waiting on the exhaust options/info to be posted up. Is it just going to be a 42 draft system like all the other ones listed on your site?


----------



## Doc TwoPointFive (Oct 6, 2007)

Didn't this thread have more pages? I think my original comment got deleted too. Don't understand why, I was just asking a question....


Just checked, it was, what gives guys?


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

So was this thing ever dynoed yet?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

c2 says they have... they just dont feel ready to publish all the info.


----------



## rod_bender (Apr 14, 2007)

thygreyt said:


> c2 says they have... they just dont feel ready to publish all the info.



Does anyone feel ready to call BS? :bs:


:bs:


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Typical Vortex haters. :thumbdown:
Everyone in this thread begging for dyno results is getting on my nerves. 
Don't play the "I need to see a dyno before I buy it" card either. 
HEP dynos have been available since it launched and none of you bought their product because you either bucked on price, or were waiting for "other" SRIs. 
I can guarantee 9 out of 10 of you haters still won't buy either once C2 posts their results. 
Truth.


----------



## cracKness (Feb 20, 2007)

DriveVW4Life said:


> Typical Vortex haters. :thumbdown:
> Everyone in this thread begging for dyno results is getting on my nerves.
> Don't play the "I need to see a dyno before I buy it" card either.
> HEP dynos have been available since it launched and none of you bought their product because you either bucked on price, or were waiting for "other" SRIs.
> ...


Asking for information that was said to be "coming soon," is now hating? I try not to comment on posts like this because I simply cannot afford this right now, though once the money is around I'd jump on it if it backed up its claims. But it's a cop out to say "omg it's proven already with someone else's hardware and software" and expect people to figure that they'll get exactly that with this setup.

Nothing against NLS or you. Whether it gets people to buy or not, if you say you're going to provide numbers, then just do it, if only to shut people up. People like me will (for the most part) not even say anything and just buy if it's available and desirable when our money is right. It's disingenuous to assume everyone is just posting here because they have nothing better to do and have absolutely no desire nor plan to purchase said product. Yes, they exist, but relax. If/When the numbers come out proving their product, and people try to nit pick, then feel free to rip on people. Just a friendly suggestion. :beer:

To NLS and c2 and etc: hopefully this product performs, and still exists in a few months when i'm ready. I was ready this past week to buy a set of headers, but those seem to have gone the way of the Dinosaurs...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

rod_bender said:


> Does anyone feel ready to call BS? :bs:
> 
> 
> :bs:


do yuo even follow them on facebook? i posted on their wall every day for 2 weeks ans this is what they told me:



C2motorsports said:


> We are waiting on a set of headers to come in so they can be installed on the test car, along with full exhaust too
> 
> So far we made 170hp/145tq with just adding the QuickFlow SRI
> 
> with headers/software/exhaust we are confident those numbers will only go UP


why would i lie?


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

thygreyt said:


> do yuo even follow them on facebook? i posted on their wall every day for 2 weeks ans this is what they told me:
> 
> 
> C2Motorsports said:
> ...


I follow them and I must have missed it. But with JUST the SRI and no *tune*/exhaust/headers. You can only assume there's an intake on there.. Who would run an SRI with the stock airbox... :screwy:

I have to say... That's pretty damn impressive if it's that much gain *without* a tune! Most people are around that with every bolton and tune sans SRI. No hate here, that's some quality stuff. :beer:

On that note... I want a C2 SRI for my R32...


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

i'm running an SRI that makes good power but it doesn't matter on stock tune because it only pulls above 5250rpm or so. 5250 -6k then basically back to 4k rpm when u shift every single time in middle of dead spot on the SRI w/stock tune.

averaging less power over all, nice torque increase though down low oddly enough  which makes it good for daily. just running stock everything else here.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

dyno numbers have been posted. many spots, many times. they are doing a OBX header and REdynoing again for another number and will post both as promised. why a OBX? because they re cheaper and thats what 90% of you guys will use...cause its cheaper.

the 1st dyno numbers that were posted were with the sri and a neuspeed ram air intake, no box, not a CAI. just a filter.

rod-bender, remember. many people know who you are.

all in all. testing fitting and daily beating is a happening with all these products and new will be released when things are set.


----------



## cracKness (Feb 20, 2007)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> *dyno numbers have been posted*. many spots, many times.


I apologize (I was very tired last night), but I'm pretty sure you know what I meant. Charts, showing the numbers and the curve. 

I can talk all I want about pots of gold and pretty rainbows traveled on by unicorns and cars that run on hippo farts, but there will always be those that won't believe in them without pics...:laugh::laugh:

Personally, I'm in to see what power/torque looks like through the daily drive power band...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> rod-bender, remember. many people know who you are.


 who is he?



cracKness said:


> ...Charts, showing the numbers and the curve.
> 
> 
> Personally, I'm in to see what power/torque looks like through the daily drive power band...


same here. the graph is where things get interesting...


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

If those numbers are true then this manifold has already outperformed the HEP one. My SRI with no software and the same intake setup made 154whp and 145wtq. Thats pretty good for no tune at all if they made 170whp. I myself tho would like to see a dyno with the software to compare my curve to that one and see what and where the difference are. Im just curious to see like everyone else. So far its looking pretty good and now Im kinda regretting getting mine so soon :banghead:. Oh well haha.


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

I know the only thing anyone ever looks at is the peak hp and tq but I too want to see the power curve. Its part of the reason I got the evo header.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I honestly just want something pretty in the bay that is more efficient... the turbo is plenty fast, the stage 2+ sri will be plenty quick! Once I get my clutch and pay off other debts I'll be in. I just hope c2 doesn't "double dip" I already paid for their stage 2 tune, I'd be really pi$$ed to have to pay another 5 bills for another tune for the sri! 

If thats the case I'll probably just wait... I dunno I want it... But I also want a savings account!


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

DriveVW4Life said:


> Typical Vortex haters. :thumbdown:
> Everyone in this thread begging for dyno results is getting on my nerves.
> Don't play the "I need to see a dyno before I buy it" card either.
> HEP dynos have been available since it launched and none of you bought their product because you either bucked on price, or were waiting for "other" SRIs.
> ...



, they sold out at the shows, the sold out each run, they posted dyno's from the beginning when it went on sale. one is bolted onto my car right now and has been running w/out a tune for a year just fine. i also don't regret buying either of the SRI's, they are both really nice well designed pieces.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

tchilds said:


> , they sold out at the shows, the sold out each run, they posted dyno's from the beginning when it went on sale. one is bolted onto my car right now and has been running w/out a tune for a year just fine. i also don't regret buying either of the SRI's, they are both really nice well designed pieces.


I know you have one, tchilds - one of the few.
According to the thread you started, a total of seven people have a SRI.
Four HEP manifolds and three C2 manifolds.
That means you and I account for roughly a 1/3 of the SRI owners that frequent this forum.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> I honestly just want something pretty in the bay that is more efficient... the turbo is plenty fast, the stage 2+ sri will be plenty quick! Once I get my clutch and pay off other debts I'll be in. I just hope c2 doesn't "double dip" I already paid for their stage 2 tune, I'd be really pi$$ed to have to pay another 5 bills for another tune for the sri!
> 
> If thats the case I'll probably just wait... I dunno I want it... But I also want a savings account!


I agree, the stage 2 is fast enough to the point where you don't really NEED more power. but of course, I want more so the SRI is the answer! The C2 crew are good people and i'm sure they'll hook you up with the tune for a fair price.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

hehe drivevw4life only a few folks responded to the thread, as many didn't that I know of running a dif intake manifold as did actually.

they are selling these, but you're right probably fewer HEP and c2 intake manifolds around than APR stage 3 GTI's :laugh:


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

tchilds said:


> hehe drivevw4life only a few folks responded to the thread, as many didn't that I know of running a dif intake manifold as did actually.
> 
> they are selling these, but you're right probably fewer HEP and c2 intake manifolds around than APR stage 3 GTI's :laugh:


Only a few folks responded because only a few folks have a SRI on their 2.5l.
I'm sure there's non-Vortexers out there with SRIs, or members who don't frequent this forum, but my comment isn't aimed at them, or the success of the manifolds - you argued they sell out at shows.
The comment was directed at all the people in here nagging for dyno results when they likely won't buy a SRI anyway. 
I've been around Vortex too long to be told otherwise. I know how this place operates.


----------



## prenne5050 (Jun 22, 2008)

i actually have C2's SRI, just waiting till I get my car back to put it on, and I'm also curious to see dyne numbers too haha.

btw, Chris and his team are extremely excellent at responding to emails/calls or any questions


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

i have cash set aside for a C2 SRI. I wanted to buy one at h2o but no numbers were posted yet so instead I just got a flash... As great of a company as C2 is, Chris said that if I purchase a SRI within 90 days, I wouldnt have to pay for the software . So the only thing holding me back is a couple of graphs... and its driving me crazy because I want this thing sooooo bad:banghead:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

C2 didn't sell out at H20. i was working the boot. we had 2 left....

normally if you have C2 software and wish to upgrade its half price. NOT sure what the price will be if you have c2 and you buy the sri and software combo. becasue you get $100 off of the software with the sri purchase combo....you'd have to talk to C2 on that one.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

How we looking for those numbers?

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

Maybe if you guys throw some donations my way ill get mine dyno'd. Just waiting for my ecu back, and I've already got the obx header installed that there waiting for.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

NGP is doing a dyno day this saturday...its a lot cheaper then normal.


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> NGP is doing a dyno day this saturday...its a lot cheaper then normal.


Ngp is in Maryland no? I'm right by your shop in hellertown.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

yea i know.
yes NGP in MD. they are about 1.5-2 hour drive from us.
i MAY be going to dyno my R32t


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> yea i know.
> yes NGP in MD. they are about 1.5-2 hour drive from us.
> i MAY be going to dyno my R32t


That's a bit of a hike, I worked most of Saturday.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

prenne5050 said:


> btw, Chris and his team are extremely excellent at responding to emails/calls or any questions


We try our hardest! :thumbup:


----------



## VeeeDubn (Apr 1, 2005)

+1 for chris and his staff.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

VeeeDubn said:


> +1 for chris and his staff.


you moved???


----------



## VeeeDubn (Apr 1, 2005)

Kinda lol. Last min job transfer...literally over night


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

ok, since the +09 guys D i like the sound of that) is waiting on the tune, do we still get the discount-for the SRI and the tune- which is $100 off?


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

good bye steelies LOL. Hope you have a great time living in the sunshine Bro:thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

VeeeDubn said:


> Kinda lol. Last min job transfer...literally over night


Lol, yes, in florids you run thr same wheels all year round

sent from tapatalk


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> Lol, yes, in florids you run thr same wheels all year round
> 
> sent from tapatalk



I just want you to know that i hate you 

Just switched over to my winters and I'm pretty close to suicidal lol.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

DerekH said:


> I just want you to know that i hate you
> 
> Just switched over to my winters and I'm pretty close to suicidal lol.


does it sound like a driving a big truck with no traction :laugh:


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

eatrach said:


> does it sound like a driving a big truck with no traction :laugh:


Humorously enough my summers are actually quite a lot louder than my winters.

http://www.nittotire.com/Tire/nt01


----------



## Ricky BangBang (Apr 21, 2010)

i see that the software u guys offer with the sri says its designed to work with high flow cat and headers ... my question is it required or can u run the sri with out headers or a high flow cat or do we need one or the other or both


----------



## rod_bender (Apr 14, 2007)

Are the charts from that ngp dyno "this" saturday almost a month ago top secret or something?


----------



## KAKASHIxRABBIT (Sep 20, 2010)

Isn't it true that the auto transmissions do not see the full benefit of the SRI because the ecu shifts before reaching the rpms needed to reach maximum gains? Is that something that can be fixed with the new programing?

(i know i know...should have bought a manual.)


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Ricky BangBang said:


> i see that the software u guys offer with the sri says its designed to work with high flow cat and headers ... my question is it required or can u run the sri with out headers or a high flow cat or do we need one or the other or both


 It SHOULD work without those extra items, but you won't get the advertised power gains without them. 


rod_bender said:


> Are the charts from that ngp dyno "this" saturday almost a month ago top secret or something?


 Emailed someone close to NGP to see if we can get those charts...I'll report back as soon as he gives me an answer.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

KAKASHIxRABBIT said:


> Isn't it true that the auto transmissions do not see the full benefit of the SRI because the ecu shifts before reaching the rpms needed to reach maximum gains? Is that something that can be fixed with the new programing?
> 
> (i know i know...should have bought a manual.)


its actually the TCM (transmission control module) and it normally commands the shifts at 6200 rpm.

Yes, you wont see ALL the gains because of this.

it could be fixed with programing, to an extent. But in general the valvebody wont really like the 7k rpms.


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

Pulled trigger, will be installed at the end of the month.

Charts or not, I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i wonder what ever happened to the DYNO numbers that were promised...


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

b1aCkDeA7h said:


> Pulled trigger, will be installed at the end of the month.
> 
> Charts or not, I'm looking forward to it.


I bought mine without charts.. Not disappointed either. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

were all still waiting......

now im debating on holding off on the SRI and having that extra 1k to add to a down payment on a b8A4 2.0t??? or a b6 or b7 s4?????


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> you need this.....
> haha i should never get pictures taken!


Lol if I commit to purchase, can I get this framed and signed as an extra incentive? Only remove said nls dude and insert sexy super model chick!

Wait! No I take that back! That beard has gotta be gloriously soft, supple and free of split ends!!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

hahaha, yes, if you order thru NLS and buy a SRI, i'll print out and sign one haha oh man....


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Update: Still enjoying my C2 SRI and matching software. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## KAKASHIxRABBIT (Sep 20, 2010)

DriveVW4Life said:


> Update: Still enjoying my C2 SRI and matching software. :thumbup::thumbup:


lmao!:laugh::laugh:


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

KAKASHIxRABBIT said:


> lmao!:laugh::laugh:


How does 70mph @ 7300rpm in 2nd gear feel? Or 100mph @ 7000rpm in 3rd gear..

Marvelous. 

*edit

Sh:tty teaser picture from a sh:tty video I captured a few days ago..









"Official" videos soon to come..


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

how are these valvetrains going to hold up at these kinds of rpms??


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

i ran mine for a year at 7400rpm redline...and it was there A LOT 
no issues


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Can you run this without the c2 tuning and still get noticeable gains or not getting a CEL?


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

You can, but why would you wanna do that? The software will squeeze every pony out of the SRI so without it you're just short changing yourself


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

itskohler said:


> You can, but why would you wanna do that? The software will squeeze every pony out of the SRI so without it you're just short changing yourself


The plan would to get it later. Just in regards to ordering it, getting it installed and then taking the drive to c2


----------



## racerbunny24 (Dec 2, 2006)

sooo...?


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Here's what it's like to have a car with C2's SRI and software..



Quality is poor (phone).. more to come later.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

^^
so jealous over here. i want one so bad


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

3rd gear is deffinately my favorite gear haha. Take it to redline and your hitting just about 115, at least I do. :thumbup: to C2 for making another nice SRI for us 2.5ers.


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

That's a pretty awesome little video!! :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

tay272 said:


> 3rd gear is deffinately my favorite gear haha. Take it to redline and your hitting just about 115, at least I do. :thumbup: to C2 for making another nice SRI for us 2.5ers.


in 3rd i get to about 80, 85... 4th is about 110...


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

DriveVW4Life said:


> Here's what it's like to have a car with C2's SRI and software..


Well that was awesome. What other mods do you have? Model yr?


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Albeezy36 said:


> Well that was awesome. What other mods do you have? Model yr?


'08 2.5l, engine mods in this video include:
C2 Short Runner Intake
C2 SRI Tune
Carbonio Intake
USP testpipe
2.5" VW Sport Exhaust

More to come with Evo header..


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

DriveVW4Life said:


> mod list


Sweet man thanks. Looks like a ripper!


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

thygreyt said:


> in 3rd i get to about 80, 85... 4th is about 110...


You also have shorter gears, and another 3 gears after 3rd of course so that makes sense. Im really curious to see how my car would drive with a 6 speed. I think it would be quicker because the shorter gears would keep it right in the upper power band where it makes the most power. Still, I do enjoy being able to wind out each gear alot more then i could stock.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Finger was on the trigger. then the dog broke her ankle


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

itskohler said:


> Finger was on the trigger. then the dog broke her ankle


Bummer!!


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Definitely is. She had to get surgery, so we'll be strapped for a little while.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

Good luck with your pooch but on a lighter note...

7400 RPM! DAMN!


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Maaaaannnnn I want so bad. That video was so sweet, my 2.5 def does not pull that hard at all.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

chadone said:


> Can you run this without the c2 tuning and still get noticeable gains or not getting a CEL?


well yeah you can install the manifold without the chip, but it won't be as good. If you plan to chip it afterwards then no problem.


here is a dyno with UM sri-chip and Um sri - stock flash


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

ask taylor for his last dyno...........


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Accidental post


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Its cool, I made it public so that others who are curious can take a look whenever. My last dyno tho didnt go so well, lost about 35 lbs of tq somehow and about 5 hp at the wheels. Still got a CEL popping up every now and then. Since its almost holiday time Im pretty strapped for cash but Ill be getting in touch with you soon Josh to try and figure out what my problem is and fix it. Kinda have a feeling my exhaust might have a leak in it somewhere but from the codes you pulled last time, I think it might be more then that. Still gotta bring the car back so you guys can relocate the oil temp sender so it will work too.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Anywhere in Ohio I can get flashed? Im done with Unitronic. Was pulling to 7200, now this morning rev limit back to 6200 so c2 where you at


----------



## VeeeDubn (Apr 1, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> Lol, yes, in florids you run thr same wheels all year round
> 
> sent from tapatalk


Yeah well I miss ky so much I'm moving back in a week or so. 

Bump for the c2 guys!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

VeeeDubn said:


> Yeah well I miss ky so much I'm moving back in a week or so.
> 
> Bump for the c2 guys!


lol, srsly?? lol... havent had a chance to meet you yet..!! lol


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Please post some dyno graphs C2! On your site all you have are claims of 205 whp but nothing to back it up I just want to see something please pretty please.


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

VeeeDubn said:


> Yeah well I miss ky so much I'm moving back in a week or so.
> 
> Bump for the c2 guys!


:thumbup:


----------



## rod_bender (Apr 14, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> We are putting it on the dyno next week. :thumbup: Sept. 22,2011


Free bump for dyno chart


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

wheres the dyno promised???


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## MKVrabbit07 (Apr 7, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> wheres the dyno promised???


:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Dyno or not, I'm loving my C2 SRI. :thumbup:


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Dyno or not, I'm loving my C2 SRI. :thumbup:


I think I'll be saying the same thing some time tomorrow after mine gets installed.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i'll just wait for a dyno, if it ever sees the light.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

you'll see it when its all ready and done, with all specs added. all i can say is C2 is doing a BUNCH of this for the new year and great things will happen. i understand completely that you guys want a dyno chart and you have been waiting. sorry for the delay. it will happen. stock, stock w/ SRI, SRI w/ header etc.... so you can see all numbers of differnt areas you want to upgrade.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

todays fun


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> you'll see it when its all ready and done, with all specs added. all i can say is C2 is doing a BUNCH of this for the new year and great things will happen. i understand completely that you guys want a dyno chart and you have been waiting. sorry for the delay. it will happen. stock, stock w/ SRI, SRI w/ header etc.... so you can see all numbers of differnt areas you want to upgrade.


Have i mentioned how awesome you guys are yet?

Keep up the great work, looking forward to seeing the results.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

BEST fitting SRI we have done. fits in stock location, NO modifications needed!(cut one hose short by 2''-thats all.)
took 3 hours 10 mins. build thread will happen soon when i have a chance with pictures and step by step instructions.

oh, and the customer, alex agreed to do a dyno with the c2 sri, short ram, c2 SRI file, TT exhaust, EJ header and high flow cat. that will happen as soon as we both can set up a time together to go, same dyno as we did for the road race rabbit


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Sweet, cant wait to see the numbers. Should be around what i could expect when i can afford an sri.

What year is his car? Also, did you need anything special to do the install? how DIYable is it?


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Josh did he have all his parts powdercoated black or is that some kind of ceramic coating? Just curious. Looking good tho :thumbup:.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

looks like a nice car..!


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Looks good. 
The owner will love it. 
C2 SRI & tune is awesome!
I've been loving mine since launch.


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

Big props to Josh for the install.

Also, props to Joe at DelVal Powdercoating for the nice wrinkle black powdercoating of the SRI and the black ceramic coating of my header and high flow cat. Joe does great work for anyone looking for powdercoating in eastern PA or South Jersey.

As Josh said, we're working on a time when I can bring my car in for a dyno, it's an '08 since I think someone asked that a few posts up.

Just the way I wanted it too. Tame until I take it past 3k, all the way to 7


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks for the info man, they all look good. Might look into that place whenever I get a header on my car. After seeing your dyno results Ill make up my mind about which one, kinda leaning towards the Evo one even tho its more expensive. I need as much torque as I can get.


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

vid black??


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

i think i know what i want next.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

tspooner said:


> i think i know what i want next.


let us know when your ready. we can order, install and flash all this for you!


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

i'm pretty sure i know what some of my tax money is going towards :laugh:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

call us or C2 when your stack of tax cash comes in!:laugh:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

hey fellas, any news on whats going down with the turbo? 

what sort of power has it made? i'm going to be getting this soon. I know it'll make much more power... but HOW much do you think?

anything, even and estimate... just shoot me a number!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

stg2 got 255whp at the wheels at 6 or 7psi


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> stg2 got 255whp at the wheels at 6 or 7psi


any clue on what an SRI would add to these numbers, with or without a tune?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

sorry i don't....


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah i'm thinking I may have a bit more power than that... Only because i'm running 10psi. And with the Sri i'm hoping maybe almost 300


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm running about 10 psi as well and made 255whp


----------



## KAKASHIxRABBIT (Sep 20, 2010)

I was going to get an APR tune next month, but im sold on this SRI. I'm going to opt for a C2 tune instead and upgrade the flash when i decide/able to purchase this bad boy. 

Orrrrrrrrrr save up, wait a tad bit longer. Get the sri then tune. Errrr [yoda voice] impatient am I.

Looking for to seeing those dynos soon. :thumbup:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I have a friend who made 289whp with stage 2 at 10lbs. So I wonder where i'm at right now. i'm nit sure about if his was corrected or the dyno he pulled on, but I may assume he was at the flywheel. So maybe we can hit 300 with the Sri?

I'm getting close, but have prior obligations with my money I have to settle first


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

300whp would be o so sweet :heart:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

we'll see. but the sri on a turbo should make a world's difference


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

anyone think its safe to assume that this engine can make ~350whp with a head spacer, stg 3 turbo, and SRI?? This would be a pretty remarkable feat considering stock internals but I think its possible. Lowering compression ratio, this motor should handle 12lbs as a daily driver, and with the SRI, we should see some substantial power gains... 

come on experts what are your opinions??:beer::beer:


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

2pt5_20v_pwr said:


> anyone think its safe to assume that this engine can make ~350whp with a head spacer, stg 3 turbo, and SRI?? This would be a pretty remarkable feat considering stock internals but I think its possible. Lowering compression ratio, this motor should handle 12lbs as a daily driver, and with the SRI, we should see some substantial power gains...
> 
> come on experts what are your opinions??:beer::beer:


Granted NGP's Rabbit had a built bottom end (Paulter rods, Wieso pistons) and more of a custom turbo setup, it made 378whp & 441wtq. 
C2 advertises 300+whp with their Stage 3 kit and accompanying bolt-ons.

*click image for article


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

^ I tried buying that car a year or so back but the guy never got back to me. Had the money ready and everything


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

i have spoken with a few VERY knowledgable people about this 2.5 motor and it's potential...

Jeff from united assured me that with JUST an SRI with pro.maf, you'll be able to finally meter the fuel correctly and the cork will be gone... from his word, he told me 350 is totally do able WITHOUT building the bottom end...

its basically just the intake mani and maf cannot reliably take in nearly enough air, so it's a massive cork... once that goes, apparently boost levels can go up dramatically too!

it will be done trust me!!!


----------



## VeeeDubn (Apr 1, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> we'll see. but the sri on a turbo should make a world's difference


And as soon as my bills are paid down this will happen!


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

VeeeDubn said:


> And as soon as my bills are paid down this will happen!


 :thumbup:


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

tax refund eace:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Indeed... This will be interesting with the turbo


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Last year was a let down for me as I went to WF (from Toronto) and C2 only had the runners to showcase, it was supposed to be available to buy... Had money in hand too. Hoping to pick one up at SoWo if you guys are there! :thumbup:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

they are in stock now if you want one


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> they are in stock now if you want one


Shipping, duties and all that to Canada I like to avoid. I will be at SoWo, hopefully take advantage of a special "show price"


----------



## redrbt2.5 (May 11, 2009)

GTACanuck said:


> I will be at SoWo, hopefully take advantage of a special "show price"


agreed:thumbup:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

got taxes done... i'm thinking this will be a reality quite soon! can anyone please post up some pictures of the side of the SRI. and show what hose went where? i am trying to reduce as much clutter under the hood, and if i can source vaccum from the manifold, and run my hallman boost controller off of that source it'll reduce A HUGE amount of vacuum line!

does the mani come with plugs and/or nipples to allow hoses to be connected?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

comes with everything you need.
pictures in our build thread for this C2 SRI in this forum


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Dyno graphs, anyone??


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

TylerO28 said:


> ... if i can source vaccum from the manifold, and run my hallman boost controller off of that source it'll reduce A HUGE amount of vacuum line!
> 
> does the mani come with plugs and/or nipples to allow hoses to be connected?


Yeah, the manifold will have a bag of nipples and plugs for the three ports on the passenger side of the manifold. 
Our '08 2.5l only uses one of the vacuum ports, the other are plugged.


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

I definitely want the C2 manifold but am flustered about which SRI software to get after hearing RedRumGTI's story about his experience with C2 SRI software... 

I have C2's 93oct tune now and its nice except the speed limiter was not removed and there still seems to be some decel lag, but only in 1st and 2nd gear. Both of which were supposed to be removed completely. So needless to say, this makes me even more skeptical about getting their SRI tune.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

we have installed and flashed a few C2 sri files.... we have not seen the same issue as oliver has. not sure what the deal was with his. glad he has it sorted now.

we have a few guys running around with the C2sri file daily driving AND one track car. no issues seen and made 207whp on the dyno.


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> we have installed and flashed a few C2 sri files.... we have not seen the same issue as oliver has. not sure what the deal was with his. glad he has it sorted now.
> 
> we have a few guys running around with the C2sri file daily driving AND one track car. no issues seen and made 207whp on the dyno.


that is good to hear. I should be making an appointment with you guys soon :beer:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

2pt5_20v_pwr said:


> that is good to hear. I should be making an appointment with you guys soon :beer:


:heart:


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

thygreyt said:


> Dyno graphs, anyone??


There are seriously no graphs yet?? :facepalm:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TeamZleep said:


> There are seriously no graphs yet?? :facepalm:


numbers have been said by some parties, yet no c2 sri graphs have been provided... i have yet to see the curve changes with the C2 mani.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

waiting for our customer to have time to meet up.....hasn't called yet to set it up. 

but just placed an order for another and install it next tuesday:beer:


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

thygreyt said:


> numbers have been said by some parties, yet no c2 sri graphs have been provided... i have yet to see the curve changes with the C2 mani.


Ahhhh... It just seems like it's been so long without a scanned graph (other than the hill climb car). Why haven't you jumped on one yet?


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

well i literally just ordered c2 mani w/ software so hopefully this combo performs as expected


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

facts are...
we are selling them(sold one 5 moinutes ago), c2 is selling them(shipping 3 out today!) the files work for street and track-proven gains of power AND track lap times. dyno's done on 2 differnt sets combo with c2 and um parts and files and vice versa made over 200whp on both combos. waiting on a customer to hook up with us on a weekend to dyno the last one we did. c2 has a dyno coming in house asap.... then you'll see dyno's a lot


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> facts are...
> we are selling them(sold one 5 moinutes ago), c2 is selling them(shipping 3 out today!) the files work for street and track-proven gains of power AND track lap times. dyno's done on 2 differnt sets combo with c2 and um parts and files and vice versa made over 200whp on both combos. waiting on a customer to hook up with us on a weekend to dyno the last one we did. c2 has a dyno coming in house asap.... then you'll see dyno's a lot


I'm not knocking it, and I'm sure it sells... It's the highest gain per dollar on the 2.5L engine (sure as heck beats what I sunk into my turbo setup...). My point is, with the SRI's selling like hotcakes, in the what...? Year or so this has been beaten to death, there's no pic/vid/etc. of gains. We all know it's around 200-210whp, but some of us are still curious as to what the dyno graph shows.


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> but just placed an order for another and install it next tuesday:beer:


Thats me! I'm pretty pumped and sure I'll be happy with the end result


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

dyno chart WAS posted awhile ago for the c2 SRI software on the road race car.....

repost...for those that missed it months ago.

again, we are waiting for our last install customer to dyno his with us.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

That was the car with the C2 tune and UM SRI, right?

I don't think it applies when talking about the C2 SRI and C2 tune... The UM mani isn't in question.


That's like me seeing the dyno's for a UM tune and HPA SRI, then buying a UM SRI/tune expecting the same thing... It'll most likely be close, but there's no proof to it.


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> waiting for our customer to have time to meet up.....hasn't called yet to set it up.
> 
> but just placed an order for another and install it next tuesday:beer:


I'm ready, unfortunately, I don't have free time for calls during day unless its a weekend when you guys are closed. Shoot me a PM or email, we can work it all out.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

b1aCkDeA7h said:


> I'm ready, unfortunately, I don't have free time for calls during day unless its a weekend when you guys are closed. Shoot me a PM or email, we can work it all out.


Your car looked/sounded awesome man. It was good meeting you! :beer:


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

TylerO28 said:


> got taxes done... i'm thinking this will be a reality quite soon!


:thumbup::thumbup:

i received the same information yesterday..wasnt expecting anything beings i got screwed last year. so just as long as i dont have any emergency situations( they usually apear right around the time i save money for something) i should be ordering one within the next month or two


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

I have had mine since October with out any issues with software. I love it!


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Placed my order today. :beer:


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

vwluger22 said:


> Placed my order today. :beer:


schweeet are you sendin the ecu out or takin her to a shop?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Well the closest dealer to me is about 3 hours away and I guess all of them have not updated their hardware to flash cars so they cant unless I can get one of them on board. Maybe drive 14 hours round trip to go see NLS or just send in the ecu which I really do not want to do at all.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

Vwlugger....If you order the Sri thru is and come to is for install and flash... We will give you a discount for the long drive and picking us


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

NLS.. good guys


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> Vwlugger....If you order the Sri thru is and come to is for install and flash... We will give you a discount for the long drive and picking us


If cult classic was right around the corner than I would have no problem with doing that. Althought the intsall isnt the issue its getting it flashed but Danny/Chris are willing to help me out with a quick turn around on it.:thumbup:


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> Vwlugger....If you order the Sri thru is and come to is for install and flash... We will give you a discount for the long drive and picking us


what i made the not so long drive. could i get the discount?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

Call me Monday


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

when will there be a tune for this SRI on a MK6 2012 Golf?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

another one installed this morning here!


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

Has there been any improvements on intake temps with coating the SRI? Or high temp heat resistant paint etc...? Or wrapping the intake runners with heat wrap?

And a question for NLS above... I thought you needed a special bracket or a custom brackets to fit the fuel rail and the short ram intake?


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

Anile_eight said:


> Has there been any improvements on intake temps with coating the SRI? Or high temp heat resistant paint etc...? Or wrapping the intake runners with heat wrap?
> 
> And a question for NLS above... I thought you needed a special bracket or a custom brackets to fit the fuel rail and the short ram intake?


any improvements would be very minimal. heat wrap would work the best, I doubt the paint would do much. 


not for the C2 mani


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

> don't get me wrong it is a great improvement but here is what I think so far... keep in mind I have only had the SRI/tune for a day but I still had to drive 170 miles home from NLS
> 
> before I purchased the SRI/tune, I only had a c2 93tune, p-flow, and cat-back and I got all of this done in the same day. A conservative bhp estimate should be around 165bhp I would assume (i have 150bhp engine). However, the car really felt a bit faster throughout the rpm range and still had the decent low end torque but also had like a small very noticeable increase in power around 2,800rpms all the way to about 5,200 even under partial throttle. It was kinda of like driving a two stroke except the power band was in the mid-rpm range. I thought this was a great improvement for a mere 15bhp gain and the car was much more fun as a daily driver since it still had the low end torque....
> 
> ...


Just wanted to post this.

While you may save 300 by going with the c2 sri, um... You get what you pay for.

Go with UM and enjoy the power... Including no dip in power.

sent from tapatalk


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> Just wanted to post this.
> 
> While you may save 300 by going with the c2 sri, um... You get what you pay for.
> 
> ...


:thumbdown: Get off the internet :facepalm:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

Fred sorry. But you aren't helping the industry as you think you are. You opinions aren't facts. Stick with fact and you can post up. Facts that you have done or seen and proven. NOT internet or theories. Sorry to be blunt, not trying to be mean for the fun of it. You just don't know all you think you know.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

The facts are... Both UM and C2 manifolds and tunes and mixing either or.... Make over 200whp. They both have good tq and good hp gains for NA. Both lose low end and both gain lots up top. You can't compare different car builds. Different dynos. Different mixes of parts. Each one of them can change tq. Hp. And where it gains or losses. 
Facts are facts. Both are good for 200+ matched with the right combos of parts


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Josh, i just posted a c2 mani and sw review. Im not trying to do anything other than to post a review from an user. My opinion is irrelevant here.

sent from tapatalk


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

You posted the review AND your opinion. Post facts. 
Facts are... You haven't had or driven either.... He's driven C2. I've driven both. His review was good
And honest. Your opinion was not needed or based on experience or facts.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

seanmcd72 said:


> :thumbdown: Get off the internet :facepalm:


 Only if you get off first. Get on Fred's level, then talk crap.



nothing-leaves-stock said:


> Fred sorry. But you aren't helping the industry as you think you are. You opinions aren't facts. Stick with fact and you can post up. Facts that you have done or seen and proven. NOT internet or theories. Sorry to be blunt, not trying to be mean for the fun of it. You just don't know all you think you know.


Soooo... Regarding opinions/facts... You guys have a dyno of a *C2 TUNE AND C2 MAINFOLD* yet? So far there's been a UM tune/UM mani, C2 tune/UM mani, and even a UM tune/C2 mani... 
All I've caught is wind of issues with the C2 tune, unless it's been sent back 100 times.... I sent mine back more than once, and even Tyler had to send his back with my old turbo setup. Not trying to knock the "industry", but stop making magical rainbow unicorn promises if you have no facts/pictorial proof of power gains vs. the competition/ a CEL free tune... 



thygreyt said:


> Josh, i just posted a c2 mani and sw review. Im not trying to do anything other than to post a review from an user. My opinion is irrelevant here.
> 
> sent from tapatalk


Nothing wrong with that. :beer:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

I only post FACTS of what I do. What I build. What I drive and what I dyno. I post up that with build specs.... Nothing more. No I have not dyno'd a c2/c2 setup yet. I will when my customer and I can meet up at awe to dyno it. I've dynod um/c2 combo's and posted facts on each. Everything I've posted is here. I've ripped apart manifolds. Measures things. Figured out new ideas. Compare installs posted pictures of everything we do, compare cost and availiblity. Posted everything we have done alone the way for the 2.5. I build and do and then post facts. Nothing more. I don't make up facts from interwebz fairy tail builders.... I build and post what we find


----------



## nightshift1963 (Jun 20, 2011)

where is [email protected] to chime in when needed. all these people come in here talking **** but where is the OP?

and im pretty sure that guys name is Fed not Fred. maybe i am wrong mr federico.

i think we understand that jeff at UM posted the dynos for his work :thumbup::beer:
Josh @ NLS posted multiple threads of his work too with dynos :thumbup::beer:

BUT no where have i or anyone seen the claimed proved 200+ hp from C2 only hardware and software.:bs:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nightshift1963 said:


> where is [email protected] to chime in when needed. all these people come in here talking **** but where is the OP?
> 
> and im pretty sure that guys name is Fed not Fred. maybe i am wrong mr federico.
> 
> ...


Yes, my name is federico, but americans call me fred, its easier.


And we arent talking bs.. all we are saying in the core is that the um sw and um sri are superior. 

And that we have yet to see a c2 c2 dyno... Which was promised since day 1.

Lastly, we are saying that c2's sw has had some issues, and that nany users have had to send their ecu back for fine tuning or cel correction.

My intention is not, and has never been to cause a hate war against c2.

sent from tapatalk


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> Josh, i just posted a c2 mani and sw review. Im not trying to do anything other than to post a review from an user. My opinion is irrelevant here.
> 
> sent from tapatalk


You are like the new Nightshift1983 of this forum dude. Just keep your fingers off the keyboard unless you have something valuable to say




TeamZleep said:


> ...Get on Fred's level, then talk crap.


This is probably the funniest thing I've seen on here in a long time. Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

seanmcd72 said:


> This is probably the funniest thing I've seen on here in a long time. Thanks :thumbup:


 Post up what you've done with a 2.5... :thumbup:


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

TeamZleep said:


> Post up what you've done with a 2.5... :thumbup:


You are truly missing the point little buddy


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

seanmcd72 said:


> You are truly missing the point little buddy


Or you're missing out on the past three years of fighting with companies about the development of the 2.5, and are trying to mock one of the people who have contributed large amounts toward making sure the 2.5 gets love from said companies. Experience some of the crap we've been through with some of these vendors, then try mocking the community. 

*Edit*

Fred's done plenty of things, like be on the phone daily with most of the companies that sport 2.5 development, post up any and all info he can find about specs/etc... Someone who happily answers questions to the best of his knowledge to anyone asking, and if he can't find an answer, he calls around until he figures it out. 

That being said, we've both been asking for results on the c2 manifold/c2 tune, and have only had hearsay and talked with people who've done it. There's been proof from Jeff Atwood's neck of the woods... Nothing but awesome proof. I'm not on any side of the c2/um thing (long history... If you don't know, I don't care to tell you). What I'm saying is there's plenty of *GOOD* people on here that try their best to contribute to the forum, even people who don't own a 2.5 anymore. None of us like to get dicked around, and we all do our best to help out. 

If you don't have anything supportive or arguably intelligent to debate the subject matter with, then politely gtfo and go play in the mud with the mkv forum... You'd probably fit into that mindless pit no problem, buddy. 



Come at me, bro.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

I have done plenty for the 2.5, and the fact that much happens behind the forums, means that you dont know and dont see it.

As for myself, i have worked and invested a lot on my car... Check my build thread... 

Hate away.

sent from tapatalk


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

I didn't know you two were life partners, I'm sorry for everything.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

seanmcd72 said:


> I didn't know you two were life partners, I'm sorry for everything.


See? You'd fit in perfectly with the children in the mkv forum. Good job having something intelligent to say.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Build something like this:

















Or this:

















Then you can troll over either of us. You probably have some half-assed rabbit with barely anything done to it. :facepalm: Most of this forum knows that I'll help whoever, about whatever... Except when it comes to windbags like you. Troll on guy, troll on...


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

yeah I see neither one of those have an SRI from C2 Motorsports. Nice.

My Rabbit is BONE STOCK, but why would that even matter. Never said otherwise. If you truly think Mr. gryt has actually done anything to help the 2.5 scene you are seriously confused. A high post count and a few phone calls to companies doesn't really cut it.

All I see recently is him posting in threads and INSULTING the OP's or someone else's product. If you call that helping the 2.5 scene then yes he's doing a great job. I'm not going to muddy this thread anymore. There's no argument here, just the facts that gryt can't help but stir stuff up by talking crap about vendors when he shouldn't.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

seanmcd72 said:


> yeah I see neither one of those have an SRI from C2 Motorsports. Nice.
> 
> My Rabbit is BONE STOCK, but why would that even matter. Never said otherwise. If you truly think Mr. gryt has actually done anything to help the 2.5 scene you are seriously confused. A high post count and a few phone calls to companies doesn't really cut it.
> 
> All I see recently is him posting in threads and INSULTING the OP's or someone else's product. If you call that helping the 2.5 scene then yes he's doing a great job. I'm not going to muddy this thread anymore. There's no argument here, just the facts that gryt can't help but stir stuff up by talking crap about vendors when he shouldn't.


Ever own anything C2 related? I sure have. I have plenty experience about the tunes and their questionability. Like he said, there's more that goes on behind the scenes than what's on here as far as the "scene" goes. Go back to trolling dude. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

seanmcd72 said:


> yeah I see neither one of those have an SRI from C2 Motorsports. Nice.


Just so you know, i was working with 3 different companies to make, test and develop intake manifolds. Just so you know.

Things happened, which prevented this from being released, at least for thr time being.

In addition, i have been talking to united motorsports, and as soon as they have intake manifolds in stock, i'll buy mine.

Oh, and if you search, i was the very first person to see and post the um sri, back in 2010. In fact, i have howie's phone number (he owns hep) and we have spoken a couple times, including in person. 

sent from tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Ok boys, enough is enough. We don't need the mods locking this up..

For the record, I have a C2 SRI and C2 Stage 2 turbo on my 2.5l. No complaints - nothing but awesomeness.

Pictures, videos and press coverage coming soon. The weather has been bad on the days we wanted to get final shots for our coverage.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Dynos?? :laugh:


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

thygreyt said:


> Dynos?? :laugh:


Pretty much what we're all here for...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> Dynos?? :laugh:


Clutch needs to be replaced then dynos are coming. 
I have a single mass flywheel ready to be paired with a VR6 clutch kit - haven't decided what clutch though. 

One of the guys here has a Mk3 BT VR and wants to put down some baselines before he cranks up the boost. I've decided to tag along and get some numbers too. 

Lots to come from Black Forest in the way of 2.5l coverage. 
Promise. :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Promise. :thumbup:


pinky promise??? 

lol. we'll be here, waiting! 

cant wait to see what an SRI does... how it changes the curve..!?

cant wait to see the possibilities, and the untapped potential.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> pinky promise???
> 
> lol. we'll be here, waiting!
> 
> ...


X2 :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Here's a teaser to hold you guys over..

C2 SRI w/ NA tune vs. C2 SRI w/ Stage 2 turbo


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

wow, that thing is awesome! Now I can't wait to get the SRI.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Here's a teaser to hold you guys over..
> 
> C2 SRI w/ NA tune vs. C2 SRI w/ Stage 2 turbo


I know you already mentioned looking into clutches, but on that second pull I can see a wee-bit of slippage... Right?

Looks solid. You guys should swap some haldex in there. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

In 1st and 2nd I can't tell if it's wheelspin or the clutch slipping..
On the freeway it slips in 5th when the boost comes on at 3.5-4k, so it definitely needs to be replaced.
Hopefully that swap occurs within the next week or so.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> In 1st and 2nd I can't tell if it's wheelspin or the clutch slipping..
> On the freeway it slips in 5th when the boost comes on at 3.5-4k, so it definitely needs to be replaced.
> Hopefully that swap occurs within the next week or so.


I've been experiencing the same problem in lower gears - can't tell if slipping or spinning:laugh: I notice it happens more when my tires are cold so i'm thinking it's spinning in the lower gears, but like you said hitting full boost in 4th or 5th sometimes results in slipping.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Same problem I had... I wasn't aiming for massive power, so I settled on a 4 seasons tuning stage 2 vr6 clutch and billet steel flywheel... Chattered a little bit, but worked perfectly... No more of the "slipping or spinning" feeling... lol. 

I love it when BFI focuses on a platform.


----------



## normal person (Dec 27, 2006)

thygreyt said:


> Yall we are saying in the core is that the um sw and um sri are superior. ---*lots can be argued on the price and fitment. tune IS good.*
> 
> And that we have yet to see a c2 c2 dyno... Which was promised since day 1. *in house dyno is coming asap, NLS is working on one as well and BFI is as well
> *
> ...


haha


seanmcd72 said:


> You are like the new Nightshift1983 of this forum dude. Just keep your fingers off the keyboard unless you have something valuable to say





TeamZleep said:


> Fred's done plenty of things, like be on the phone daily with most of the companies that sport 2.5 development, post up any and all info he can find about specs/etc... Someone who happily answers questions to the best of his knowledge to anyone asking, and if he can't find an answer, he calls around until he figures it out.* most companies hate hearing from him i'm sure. he hasn't bought anything or brought anything to the table worth them to work for*.






thygreyt said:


> Just so you know, i was working with 3 different companies to make, test and develop intake manifolds. Just so you know. *yet still have't had one to test on your car. you just call and talk big
> *
> Things happened, which prevented this from being released, at least for thr time being.
> 
> ...



all in all. talking big and only have a pretty valve cover with a 6 speed swap with a go-pro. do real testing like these guy or other people here. not just talk. it's no wonder why companies fade away from certian platforms.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

:thumbup:Hey! Look! Another troll account. :facepalm:


Appears a good number of people were right about a certain company... That I'll definitely never buy a product from. 


Sure there's some modifying for the UM intake, but one thing's for certain:

*NOBODY CAN TUNE THESE CARS LIKE JEFF ATWOOD.*

You can knock him all you want, call him a dick, whatever. You can copy his tunes, try to replicate them, but at the end of the day, you can't match his tuning ablilty on these cars... Whether it's a 2.5/2.0T/3.2/3.6...



Oh, and I'm pretty sure no matter what petering company fades from a platform, if you give UM a call... They'll make whatever-the-hell you want, and it'll be tuned properly. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

and for everyone's viewing pleasure.... I bring you....










































































Longcat!









Damn... I love longcat...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

seriously more troll accounts? i thought we were past this.

grow up


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

thygreyt said:


> seriously more troll accounts? i thought we were past this.
> 
> grow up


It's not like we all don't know who it is/ talked about this egotistical person on fb yesterday.

We're just big kids who troll on our big boy accounts. We don't go hide under another name. :facepalm:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TeamZleep said:


> It's not like we all don't know who it is/ talked about this egotistical person on fb yesterday.
> 
> We're just big kids who troll on our big boy accounts. We don't go hide under another name. :facepalm:


Agreed.

sent from tapatalk


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm going to politely stay out of this thread until I can (in a positive manner) comment on results from a C2 manifold/C2 tune. Nothing more, nothing less. 

Trolls be trollin', and I no longer care. lol.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Pretty sure I was the very first person to buy the HEP mani when it first went into production and was the first to have it installed and dynoed. I made an entire thread on the SRI and the dyno done after the install to let everyone interested get some real info on it since it was the first one released to the public (EJ made a few but they were only produced for a short time). I could be wrong on this, but to my knowledge everything I said is true. Everyone that was chompin at the bit to get one of these awhile back was waiting to see my results to see if the claimed info on this SRI was actually true. I proved alot of doubters wrong and helped bring UM alot of business. IF it had been a C2 Sri that came out first, you better believe I woulda hopped right on one of those as well. This was the first real SRI offered to us and that is why I bought it, plain and simple. I understand why some of you are doubting certain companies but you guys just gotta stop. Every company out their that has offered products for the 2.5 is putting their neck on the line in a financial sense because they cant garauntee that they will actually make money on anything they make for our engines. We all should be happy that we have a few companies who are pretty dedicated to this motor and its development. Continuing to put down certain companies because you dont approve of how they run their business is NOT going to get us anywhere. Be happy that we have a pretty reasonable aftermarket after these past few years and leave it at that. PLEASE...and thank you eace:


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

This thread went to crap fast...


Got mine installed today Josh this for you for saving the day. :beer::beer:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

Anytime man! Always happy to help a good guy out! Call anytime you need something!:beer:


----------



## define your self (May 23, 2009)

besides the fun side how does the mpg go with this mod


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

tay272 said:


> ... Every company out their that has offered products for the 2.5 is putting their neck on the line in a financial sense because they cant garauntee that they will actually make money on anything they make for our engines. We all should be happy that we have a few companies who are pretty dedicated to this motor and its development. Continuing to put down certain companies because you dont approve of how they run their business is NOT going to get us anywhere. Be happy that we have a pretty reasonable aftermarket after these past few years and leave it at that. PLEASE...and thank you eace:


Well said tay. :thumbup: :thumbup: My thoughts exactly.


----------



## define your self (May 23, 2009)

bout mine a hour ago just waitin for it to be made and ill be seeing nls and hoping to get to awe also same day. josh thank you so much for literally dropping what you were doing and figuring things out for me and for shootin the **** along the way... cant wait to make the trip out your way


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

define your self said:


> bout mine a hour ago just waitin for it to be made and ill be seeing nls and hoping to get to awe also same day. josh thank you so much for literally dropping what you were doing and figuring things out for me and for shootin the **** along the way... cant wait to make the trip out your way


no worries man! glad to talk and help a customer out!
it's ordered and will be in contact asap!
:beer: josh


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> don't get me wrong it is a great improvement but here is what I think so far... keep in mind I have only had the SRI/tune for a day but I still had to drive 170 miles home from NLS
> 
> before I purchased the SRI/tune, I only had a c2 93tune, p-flow, and cat-back and I got all of this done in the same day. A conservative bhp estimate should be around 165bhp I would assume (i have 150bhp engine). However, the car really felt a bit faster throughout the rpm range and still had the decent low end torque but also had like a small very noticeable increase in power around 2,800rpms all the way to about 5,200 even under partial throttle. It was kinda of like driving a two stroke except the power band was in the mid-rpm range. I thought this was a great improvement for a mere 15bhp gain and the car was much more fun as a daily driver since it still had the low end torque....
> 
> ...


*UPDATE:* After having this for a week now, I must say I am more than pleased with the C2/C2. The car runs great, no cels, and pulls hard. It is a completely different animal over stock. Power is smooth and not jumpy like the stock tune on the 150hp engines. After driving the car a bit, there is still a decent amount of low-end power for normal driving. 

Since the install I fabricated a 2.5" header back cat-less exhaust w/ a single chambered muffler and this has made a noticeable difference, especially on the top end. This also seemed to greatly improve the slight "dead" spot around 4k.

In the next couple weeks or so, I should have the car on the dyno to see where I am at in terms of power output and what the curves look like.

Thanks again C2 and NLS :thumbup:

To try and give some sort of comparison, my friend has an TSI 2.0t jetta w/ APR stage 1 chip (254bhp, ~290btq) and our cars a pretty close on the highway. Both cars are pretty close in weight and were almost dead even from 50-70mph after multiple attempts.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

normal person said:


> haha
> 
> Who is this person. Someone pm me I want to know. Obviously works for one of these companies.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> normal person said:
> 
> 
> > haha
> ...


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

2pt5_20v_pwr said:


> *UPDATE:* After having this for a week now, I must say I am more than pleased with the C2/C2. The car runs great, no cels, and pulls hard. It is a completely different animal over stock. Power is smooth and not jumpy like the stock tune on the 150hp engines. After driving the car a bit, there is still a decent amount of low-end power for normal driving.
> 
> Since the install I fabricated a 2.5" header back cat-less exhaust w/ a single chambered muffler and this has made a noticeable difference, especially on the top end. This also seemed to greatly improve the slight "dead" spot around 4k.
> 
> ...



awesome! very glad your happy with us and te product. we do our best to help and complete quaility work!
let us know if we can help again!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

2pt5_20v_pwr said:


> *UPDATE:* After having this for a week now, I must say I am more than pleased with the C2/C2. The car runs great, no cels, and pulls hard. It is a completely different animal over stock. Power is smooth and not jumpy like the stock tune on the 150hp engines. After driving the car a bit, there is still a decent amount of low-end power for normal driving.
> 
> Since the install I fabricated a 2.5" header back cat-less exhaust w/ a single chambered muffler and this has made a noticeable difference, especially on the top end. This also seemed to greatly improve the slight "dead" spot around 4k.
> 
> ...



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## nunumkv (Jul 5, 2010)

Just ordered mine :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nunumkv said:


> Just ordered mine :thumbup:


you went with C2?


----------



## nunumkv (Jul 5, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> you went with C2?


I havent decided what tune ill be doing ill be talking wit C2 and UM. But intake mani wise yes I went with c2


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

I will kill for the mani + Stage II... oh man!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Anile_eight said:


> I will kill for the mani + Stage II... oh man!


how did you like my mani+ tune?


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> how did you like my mani+ tune?


It was fun, a lot livelier in the upper rpms! It was a good ride! I can't wait to get mine (whenever that may be)


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Anile_eight said:


> It was fun, a lot livelier in the upper rpms! It was a good ride! I can't wait to get mine (whenever that may be)


We're looking forward to you getting one as well


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

Any word on an update for it to fit the new 2.5's? I know the alternator was in the way...


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> We're looking forward to you getting one as well


I like how this goes both ways lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

SimpleStaple said:


> Any word on an update for it to fit the new 2.5's? I know the alternator was in the way...


The design is currently being worked on and we should have an update here in a few weeks for you guys with that engine type. The first time we saw it we were like :banghead: too lol 



Anile_eight said:


> I like how this goes both ways lol


:thumbup:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Hows the dyno coming along?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> The design is currently being worked on and we should have an update here in a few weeks for you guys with that engine type. The first time we saw it we were like :banghead: too lol
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:


they changed the engine bay stuff/arragement for the mk6?


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> they changed the engine bay stuff/arragement for the mk6?


Yup.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

yea they went back to a power steering pump...no more electric rack on most of them now. :banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

itskohler said:


> Hows the dyno coming along?


Dyno is going well! Just got word from Mustang that it's about to be finished up and our dyno room is getting drywall today... Pics will be coming


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> yea they went back to a power steering pump...no more electric rack on most of them now. :banghead:


Cost > Quality.

VWoA has a -scathing- letter on their desk today. FedEx'd it and they just got it.

Basically, they f*cked the SE's for the 2012 line. I got my car in October, and since December, they decided to get rid of -all- the drums in the rear and give discs -standard-. Before -- it was an option/upgrade you have to purchase (SEL), but now it is standard on my line.

Additionally, they are swapping -in- the soft touch panels and dashboards within the summer months.

They really chaped out on this model lineup. (MKVI)....


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Dyno is going well! Just got word from Mustang that it's about to be finished up and our dyno room is getting drywall today... Pics will be coming


 Good to hear! Can't wait to see numbers on the daily. :thumbup:


----------



## teflontony (Dec 31, 2012)

Great, I'm definitely looking forward for the updated version, so i can get a tune on the sedan. :thumbup:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

teflontony said:


> Great, I'm definitely looking forward for the updated version, so i can get a tune on the sedan. :thumbup:


what update version are you talking about?


----------

